# Dream Sticks



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Whilst getting all my gear together for a quick session tomorrow morning, I pulled out a rod I haven't used for a couple of months and instantly fell in love again. The 6ft Nitro Vapor - while I wasn't fussed with the other's in this series, this particular model is something special. The only other spinning rod I love as much is my Bream Buster XF, which is also a ball-tearer.

The phrase 'like an extension of your arm" gets bandied about pretty regularly when describing rods, but these two are it for me. Everyone who's spent a bit of time on the water throwing different things around has a rod or two (or three, or four  ) that they adore. Sometimes it's been tailored from the ground up, sometimes it's a bargain bin monster that's turned out to be a gem.

What're yours?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm loving my gary howard envy 2-4kg. Great little stick that has been worked over by some excellent fish. And not one of them has been a bream.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The Duffrods are it for me Rowan, i really struggle to use anything else now


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Tica Crisp-x 7' 2-4kg

I cried when I snapped it


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

megabass kirisame 6'9 2-5lb is THE best rod i have ever used. cost a freakin fortune but damn it was oh so sensitive and had serious "balls" when onto a big fish. ive landed 38cm+ snapper, 40cm+ bream and salmon. every hit felt like a fire cracker going off in your hand. was incredible!!!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

1-3kg Berkeley Dropshot. If only everything could be this good.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

patwah said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Tica Crisp-x 7' 2-4kg
> ...


The one I stole from you is going strong.

The one I had previously was better though


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dawia Heartland Z or the 'Noodle' grab my nuts...


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

My ancient Mitchell Orca 7' medium has caught more fish than I can count.
My Daiwa 8'6" Daiwa SF466LF can flick an unweighted prawn 30 meters, and has landed a 120cm gummy shark. Unfortunately I find it a bit too long for the 'yak. Might try it again though as my 'yak fishing technique is still improving.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

6.1ft 2-5kg Silstar. Cost me about $100 at the time. Loved that thing. Still holds a lot of sentimental value despite now being in two pieces. Can't bring myself to throw it away. When it was in fighting condition I would have rated it better than any of my Loomis rods.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great thread Rowan. My favorite for quite a while has been my Miller Ultra Finesse 1-3kg 7'6" that I bought second hand about 3 years ago. It's been my go to rod for everything light (fresh and estuaries) and has many bream/flatties/whiting, quite a few trout on softies, many bass, a ~70cm murray cod, and a few 60cm+ golden perch to it's name. I like it so much I use it for all sorts of things I shouldn't, and it has performed brilliantly.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

My new favourite is my Gra Custom, best rod i've ever used


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Some cool rods on the list so far! Paff, I remember fondling the heartland Z up at Forster, it also tickled me...


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Black Dimond flats ranger, dont know what i would do without it.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

I know some people are not fans of them for whatever reasons but I love my t-curve t series rods , closely followed by my pfleuger trion 6'6" 2-4 kg for trevally to bass and everything in between


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

My infeet 7'6" was very nice, really miss that combo... Still trying to decide what to replace it with, current top of the list is a 7' spellbinder ultralight (one piece) matched to a 2000 ballistic

Matt


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i gotta add 1 more, im soon to be getting a custom duffrods built. 6'9, 3-6kg x-821. cant wait


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

My Shimano Tescata gets the most use here. Rated to 50Lb line but feels like a light snapper rod. Built for Octa Jigs but covers me for a lot of offshore styles on the Yak.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

gra said:


> RackRaider said:
> 
> 
> > My new favourite is my Gra Custom, best rod i've ever used
> ...


I've heard he's pretty good.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

gra said:


> RackRaider said:
> 
> 
> > My new favourite is my Gra Custom, best rod i've ever used
> ...


Gra

I had buit up a rod on the same blank and was my fav also. Until it met an untimley demise involving my wife and her hand bag.

Very nice little blank. I miss that rod.

Ant


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

gra said:


> camel said:
> 
> 
> > gra said:
> ...


I think your right. I may have tipped you off to GUSA. Was a long time ago. They are very reliable rods for the yak, but like any rod not so good when copping a full frontal blow to the tip by an overloaded hand bag.


----------



## Puggy (Jun 30, 2011)

A Duff rod or Samurai would be my dream.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

6'6" Pflueger Asaro, 1 piece 1-3kg. This little baby is so light, but at the same time surprisingly powerful. Best rod I've owned.


----------

